# ONR Wash method of Heavily soiled/ Dirty Car



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello folks,

Ive been reading around the forum this last few days and really enjoying what I read about the ONR/ waterless wash processes.

While it is clear that on the dirtiest cars, this method isnt going to be possible to attempt without some kind of pre-wash - is there an 'eco' way to do this, without the need to break out the pressure washer/ garden hose?

For example, could a snow foam/apc mix be made up in a garden sprayer and the car coated with the same in order to try and soften/ reduce the worst of the dirt before starting with the ONR process?

Is there a better way to do this?

Has anyone got a video/ pictures of them using the likes of ONR or CG eco wash on a really dirty car?

Much appreciated,

Noel --


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You do the pre wash with a stronger ONR solution in a spray gun...

Put this on the panel first, then wash as normal with ONR.

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

And do a panel at a time I believe, think of it this way, if you sprayed the whole car then you'd need a hose pipe/PW to blast all the stuff off, defeating the point.

So do a pre-soak with ONR then use ONR as normal.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers buddy,

Will that work even on a heavily soiled car? Im afraid of wrecking the paintwork!

I dont suppose you have any pictures/video links to show a dirty car being washed this way?

Thanks.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Unfortunately i dont have a video but you can see that car was VERY dirty and covered in salt.. i've been extremly careful and used 3l of prespray (3x15ml onr) + 2x 5l onr mixture in a bucket (2x 25ml) and 3 buckets of clean water for rinsing zymol sponge. Sponge was black after the wash :x


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bonzo said:


> Cheers buddy,
> 
> Will that work even on a heavily soiled car? Im afraid of wrecking the paintwork!
> 
> ...


It's a mindset thing with ONR... you just need to get around the way it works...

The video at the top of this section by BigPickle is still the best one I have seen, and it's the way I use the product...

:thumb:


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers for the responses folks,

Seen BigPickles videos - his car is quite clean though! lol.

I agree its the getting on with it thats the biggest hurdle - I think the methods are brilliant.

Thanks, Noel --


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Sicko those pictures are brilliant, thanks buddy.

Do you really need to use 3 buckets for rinsing or is one more than enough?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've still yet to use it but it's more a fear with me as Cueball said.

I have access to a massive heated garage with all the toys in it whenever I want it but I like doing stuff at the house and I moved recently so ONR is pretty much perfect for me.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

If the cars is really dirty and there's no treated paintwork, I wouldn't use ONR. Not without a prewash with Orange or Surfex. And in that case, you would have to rinse off the car..
I don't really see the effort in soaking it with ONR, since ONR doesn't lift off tough dirt from the paint.
That said, I have had great results on slightly dirty cars with ONR, washmitt gets GREY after the wash though.
I have read something about using sponges with larger holes in them with ONR, like the Zymol sponge, anyone with experience?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

A washmitt isn't recommended while using ONR iirc.

And the ONR lifts the dirt from the paint so when you "swipe" you're not rubbing the dirt into the paint.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you read my winter test?????
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465
Loads of salt on there and only used 1 bucket.
Its hard to get your head round the stuff but its superb stuff.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

james_death said:


> Did you read my winter test?????
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465
> Loads of salt on there and only used 1 bucket.
> Its hard to get your head round the stuff but its superb stuff.


Hey Buddy,

Just had a read of yours there now - brilliant job on the wee polo.

Its just about having the confidence and going for it.

Tell me this, does anyone know which traders on the site are using this on a daily basis (if any?). I would be interested to read there thoughts also.

It just seems like the perfect option for any maintenance wash.

Cheers,

Noel --


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

gally said:


> A washmitt isn't recommended while using ONR iirc.
> 
> And the ONR lifts the dirt from the paint so when you "swipe" you're not rubbing the dirt into the paint.


According to the video on Optimum Car Care website, they use a microfiber washmitt...


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I've tried spraying the car with diluted APC and then working two rounds of ONR if it is heavily soiled. So far so good!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

bonzo said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Just had a read of yours there now - brilliant job on the wee polo.
> 
> ...


Steve, who is Mirror Finish on the forum did a 2 year test only using onr his findings are on the site and he uses it regular on customers cars and follows that with opti seal a lot of the time.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

ONR does require the proverbial 'leap of faith' the first time you use it, but after a few sessions it becomes a breeze to use. I find that one of those Hoselock type pressurized sprayers are ideal for applying a prewash spray on a heavily soiled car. 

The best bit about ONR is that once you have got the technique worked out, its a pretty fast process. A basic maintenance wash with a QD wipe down (if required) is easily completed in 30 minutes or so :thumb:


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Carshine said:


> If the cars is really dirty and there's no treated paintwork, I wouldn't use ONR. Not without a prewash with Orange or Surfex. And in that case, you would have to rinse off the car..
> I don't really see the effort in soaking it with ONR, since ONR doesn't lift off tough dirt from the paint.
> That said, I have had great results on slightly dirty cars with ONR, washmitt gets GREY after the wash though.
> I have read something about using sponges with larger holes in them with ONR, like the Zymol sponge, anyone with experience?


A Zymol or grout sponge is the best method imo. I prefer the Zymol sponge.

Do not use a sheepskin mitt, they don't do the job :devil:

I been using ONR for well over a year and this winter it's worked great on salt and still no swirls . 
A pre-spray of ONR will help to lift off dirt. Just trying spraying it on bird mess and watch it wash away with no effort:thumb:


----------

